# kiwi born in England, noob house query



## MoWriter (May 25, 2013)

I was born in England, but grew up in New Zealand. My immediate family all live in NZ. I have dual citizenship. I love Germany and Oxford in the UK but I would prefer to live closer to family. 

My main priorities in life are restaurant food, dairy, meat (especially sausages), computers, internet, games, dvds, beaches, books, comfort, and not being robbed/beaten up.

Another place I loved when I visited was Hong Kong. And China does not seem so far away. My sister lived in China for a while, so maybe I could do it. But it has to be Hong Kong. What are the obstacles/difficulties that one will face when trying to move to Hong Kong to live?

In a few years I hope to be buying my first home. I am thinking of living in China. I love the bright lights, nightlife and random shops. I'd like to live in a village with pubs, bakery, dairy, ice cream shop within walking distance. And a grocer not too far away. And decent restaurants a little farther. And with a beach. Are there places where you can buy books, music, dvds in English? I would love to learn the language, is it worth the investment of time and effort? I've heard that Hong Kong is an English speaking city.

I plan to get around by scooter.

My estimated budget is NZ$210-300k.
My ideal purchase would be a 2 bedroom apartment with a large living room.

does anybody know anything about certain areas in Hong Kong? - shops, food, cost of living, what you can buy, what you can't (thickshakes, ice cream, etc.)

I still have a year or two to decide whether a new country is what I need or to stay put and live rural.

I've been told that I'm being optimistic but I've found lots of ads for houses that look good. I just know nothing about the area (or about buying a house.) Also is it far to the beach/docks? I'd love to own a boat.

Also is it possible to hire a tour guide/PA? Or am I balmy for even asking?

Is there a less expensive alternative to Hong Kong, a Chinese city much like it and with a beach and city atmosphere?

I would prefer to get around by taxi rather than bus. Scooter would be ideal.


----------



## MoWriter (May 25, 2013)

*Okay it doesn't have to be HK*

What about Shenzen?

Does anyone know of a good Chinese city that would be a nice fit?


----------

